
What’s with weak AAA sales? - Impossible
https://medium.com/steam-spy/whats-with-weak-aaa-sales-dcd7744ef205#.xbr795w1w
======
unknown2374
I am surprised one of the most important point was not covered in the article:
the "completeness" of recent AAA games. In recent times, there have been an
incredible amount of quality issues with new AAA titles, from releasing an
unfinished games to games being full of bugs, glitches and crashing. There
have also been the case that these games are overmarketted and full of false
promises. A lot of the publishers think they can get away with it due to the
current culture of pre-ordering of games. I'm just glad that the gamer
community is finally catching on to their scam and calling out their bluffs.

